# Fungus, right?



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Saw these throughout yard in the dew this morning. These were definitely not spider webs. Forget what type of fungus this signals.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Mycelium from dollar spot. I see them occasionally in my yard with no ill effects. They are not wide spread though and very well could be spiders webs in my case.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

I get that on my grass too. I have searched and I cant find a definite answer. I dont see that it does damage though, so it may not be a problem. Do you have damage the next day?
I'll follow to see what the experts say


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@CLT49er

Could be dollar spot. Panning over and zooming in on your photo I think I see some lesions and dead blade tips? Something is definitely going on there, as that does not look like healthy bermuda.



From NC State:



> Dollar Spot in Turf
> Symptoms
> On putting green turf, dollar spot appears as small spots, approximately the size of a dollar coin, that are bleached-white or light tan in color. On turf mowed at heights greater than 0.5", the spots may expand in size up to 6" or more in diameter. The affected leaves typically remain upright and are characterized by having white or light-tan lesions with light reddish-brown margins. As the lesions expand, the leaves are girdled and the upper part of the leaves dies slowly. Distinct lesions are sometimes not evident on close-cut turfgrasses; instead, the leaves die back from the tip and turn white or light tan in color. The grass in the spots may be killed to the soil surface if the disease continues to develop, and many spots may merge to produce large blighted areas. Short, fuzzy white mycelium is often observed on affected turf in the morning when dew is present.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I get those as well. I put out two bags of Scotts DieaseX 2 weeks ago that was left over from last year to get it out of the garage but I dont think it treats dollar spot. The label does not call it out. I will be putting out Pillar G starting this month and throughout the summer. Generally no issues with the spots but I have had times its gotten out of hand in places. So, I want to prevent it if I can.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I see this every Spring in my lawn in Central Texas.
You'll know it's mycelium from dollar spot if those little webs disappear once the sun hits them.
If you eventually see yellow spots where you get those webs every morning, it's definitely dollar spot.

I concur with @Ware that there does appear to be something going with your turf, at least in the spot in the pic you posted.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Oh crap. Interesting. Thanks yall. I have red tips from what I thought was a late hard frost. And thought the yellow was dormant grass but looking at it closer, something is happening. God I love TLF! I stare at my grass everyday, dont notice it and then @Ware takes a magnifying glass to my yard. Thank you!!


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Also - I had real bad Spring Dead Spot last year. Last treatment was in the fall. Was real happy to see no green up issues this spring. Not sure if the issues are related.


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

It's dollar spot, I'm in Waxhaw and saw them recently in my low Bermuda. I sprayed Propiconazole yesterday for it.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Its been 10 days since I put out a curative rate of granular propiconizole and watered in. Still seeing these cotton-like balls and the spider-like webs. Shall I hit with something else? Preferably something at my local big box store so I can jump on it right away. High temps coming this weekend.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Whats my deal here now?

Been 21 days since propiconazole curative rate app. (granular Bayer fungus control). 7 days since followup app at preventative rate. Still seeing spider webs in morning.

This area in particular is not progressing. This is the water path from down spout. Its been bone dry for 3 weeks. Had to water the apps in with .5" water each time.

Is this still Dolliar Spot or something else? Bottom pic is front yard that seems to be doing better.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@CLT49er

Following, keep me updated on the progress as I think I am in the same boat as you.


----------



## vallecrucis (Jan 20, 2021)

Also in same boat. Let me know what happens! I started with some random "spider webs", few spots now have some yellowing grass. I did hit it with disease ex and propoconizole already. Might have to hit it again because I still have some yellowing in the blades, very similar to your pics.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Will do. Applying Clearys 3336F today. Wondering if dethatching would help. My thatch isnt bad but wondering if ridding the dead diseased stuff would help. And if I should stop or ramp up fert. Been spoon feeding every 2 weeks at .25N and its been 2 weeks. Have had a moderate drought and rained finally yesterday. Dont have "dollar spots" but under canopy it is ugly. Heres another pic from a denser part of lawn.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

@Kamauxx

Looks similar, aren't you similar area


----------



## vallecrucis (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm in Raleigh area so we've had similar rain over the last month. Could it just be lack of water? I also don't really have typical dollar spot look but some general yellowing under the canopy in some areas. I will try to snag a picture later.


----------



## vallecrucis (Jan 20, 2021)

Actually the more I look - the blades are yellow but also have some small spotting on them. Might be dollar spot I guess.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> @Kamauxx
> 
> Looks similar, aren't you similar area


Yep, I'm in central NC. It does look similar. I applied a preventative rate of Propiconazole in late April. It has gotten worse sense. I'm going to apply something different in the morning. I have a bunch of fungicides I bought last year so I'll have to dig through them to see which is best for dollar spot


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

I just drove around my neighborhood and all of the lawns have it. Mine actually doesn't look nearly as bad as the rest, which I suppose is due to the Propiconazole I sprayed back in April.

At any rate, misery loves company and I'm glad to see my neighbors suffering with me. 🤗

I'm going to spray some Armada WDG in the morning.

Everyone else in the Raleigh area, you're probably going to want to get a fungicide applied tomorrow morning. Conditions are about to be perfect for fungus outbreaks.


----------



## vallecrucis (Jan 20, 2021)

Yikes - I was about to do an aeration and sand leveling. I'm wondering now if holding off on the leveling might be a good idea.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

vallecrucis said:


> Yikes - I was about to do an aeration and sand leveling. I'm wondering now if holding off on the leveling might be a good idea.


The sucky thing is that all of those 40 and 50% chances will either turn into dry cloudy days or torrential downpours. There's no way of knowing. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm going through the same thing right now in Waxhaw. I've applied propoconizole twice which did help but I'm seeing the "cotton balls" and a few spider webs still. I hit it with Cleary 3334 yesterday in hope it helps.


----------

